# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  za državne službenike - pomoć za rođenje djeteta

## kljucic

iz Kolektivnog ugovora

Članak 54.*(1) Službenik i namještenik ima pravo na pomoć u slučaju:*
– bolovanja dužeg od 90 dana – jednom godišnje u visini jedne proračunske osnovice, 
– nastanka teške invalidnosti službenika i namještenika, malodobne djece ili supružnika službenika i namještenika – u visini jedne proračunske osnovice,
*– rođenja djeteta u visini 50% jedne proračunske osnovice.

*ako ste na komplikacijama, onda i dalje vrijedi ova prva rečenica

----------


## uporna

> iz Kolektivnog ugovora
> 
> Članak 54.*(1) Službenik i namještenik ima pravo na pomoć u slučaju:*
> – bolovanja dužeg od 90 dana – jednom godišnje u visini jedne proračunske osnovice, 
> – nastanka teške invalidnosti službenika i namještenika, malodobne djece ili supružnika službenika i namještenika – u visini jedne proračunske osnovice,
> *– rođenja djeteta u visini 50% jedne proračunske osnovice.
> 
> *ako ste na komplikacijama, onda i dalje vrijedi ova prva rečenica


Da li treća stavka znači da svaki zaposlenik u državnoj službi (tu spada i zdravstvo) bilo da je riječ o majci ili ocu ima pravo na tih 50%???

----------


## Bubica

čini se da da - i ja sam se zacudila kada sam to neki dan procitala. J eli to neka nova odredba ili je i prile postojala?

----------


## lukab

To je novo. Onaj kolektivni ugovor koji neki sindikati nisu htjeli potpisati ali se ipak za njih primjenjuje. Mislim da je negdje od 12.mj. ali za to nisam sigurna...
 :Smile:

----------


## ronin

jel to vrijedi za škole?

zanimljivo, nas bi kačilo i rođenje djeteta i teška invalidnost(ja se nadam da to znači teško oštećenje zdravlja, dijete prima invalidninu)

----------


## uporna

Znači muž odnese rodni list u svoj obračun plaća ili negdje drugdje? 
U svakom slučaju dobra vijest ako i funkcionira.

----------


## ronin

Sad sam malo gledala transakcije na svom računu i skužila sam jednu uplatu u ožujku od 800 i nešto kuna mimo porodne naknade.Piše samo uplata doznakom.nemam pojma što bi to bilo(tih dana, i poslije poroda nisam baš u toku)

----------


## Blekonja

jel to vrijedi i za pravosuđe, zna li tko, ja se baš ne razumijem u te kolektivne?
na komplikacijama sam od 22.1.

----------


## spajalica

da kako je lukab napisala to je po novom kolektivnom, ja sam to vec negdje pisala.

Belkonja da li ste vi javni ili drzavni. jer ovo je iz kolektivnog za javne sluzbe.

----------


## luci07

> jel to vrijedi za škole?
> 
> zanimljivo, nas bi kačilo i rođenje djeteta i teška invalidnost(ja se nadam da to znači teško oštećenje zdravlja, dijete prima invalidninu)


Vrijedi za škole. 

I ovo za rođenje djeteta se odnosi i na majku i oca. Ja sam rodila u veljači i tih 50% proračunske osnovice smo dobili i ja i mm (škola i znanost). Trebali smo samo u računovodstvo odnijeti kopiju rodnog lista bebe.

----------


## Blekonja

:Undecided:  mi smo državna služba  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jurisnik

> mi smo državna služba


državni službenici i namještenici dobiju 50% proračunske osnovice za rođenje djeteta.
trebala si dobiti i za prvo dijete.

----------


## Blekonja

> državni službenici i namještenici dobiju 50% proračunske osnovice za rođenje djeteta.
> trebala si dobiti i za prvo dijete.


mislim da nisam, tj. 100% nisam  :Evil or Very Mad:  i što mogu sad? ništa?
ma bolje mi je ne pisati što mislim o svom računovodstvu, toliko su nesenzibilni 
i jednostavno kao da i svog džepa daju, grrrrr

----------


## ronin

proračunska osnovica je 3300 kn, znači dobije se 50 posto?

----------


## Blekonja

trebalo je pisati "iz svog džepa"
a to im nije prvo za što su me zakinuli, 
nema druge nego sjest i proučavati kolektivni  :Undecided:

----------


## Blekonja

evo dobila sam info da sam izgleda ipak dobila tih 50% kad sam malu rodila, ja se iskreno, najiskrenije tog ne sjećam! 
sad se sramim  :Embarassed: 

ali ostaje ova konstatacija da sam ipak bila zakinuta za neke druge stvari, nažalost!

----------


## jurisnik

> evo dobila sam info da sam izgleda ipak dobila tih 50% kad sam malu rodila, ja se iskreno, najiskrenije tog ne sjećam! 
> sad se sramim 
> 
> ali ostaje ova konstatacija da sam ipak bila zakinuta za neke druge stvari, nažalost!


Super da si ipak dobila.  :Smile:  Ali i da nisi, mozes traziti u roku od tri godine od rodenja djeteta.
A to sto se tice zakidanja i neinformiranja, slazem se u potpunosti. Sve moras sam znati.
Npr. kad se K rodila (isti datum kao tvoja cura), mm nije dobio dar za dijete za tu godinu jer oni to tumace da mora biti rodjena do sv.nikole a ne kako pise u kolektivnom u tekucoj godini.

----------


## Blekonja

> Super da si ipak dobila.  Ali i da nisi, mozes traziti u roku od tri godine od rodenja djeteta.
> A to sto se tice zakidanja i neinformiranja, slazem se u potpunosti. Sve moras sam znati.
> Npr. kad se K rodila (isti datum kao tvoja cura), *mm nije dobio dar za dijete za tu godinu jer oni to tumace da mora biti rodjena do sv.nikole a ne kako pise u kolektivnom u tekucoj godini*.



ma da, gledaj ti to, super su mi ta tumačenja, 
interesantno, nikad u našu korist, uvijek nauštrb  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mishekica

Koje su službe državne, a koje javne?  :škartoc:

----------


## Blekonja

ono malo što ja znam je da su pravosuđe, vojska - državne
a javna mislim školstvo, zdravstvo (iako u ovo nisam sigurna 100%)
ispravite me ako griješim :škartoc:

----------


## jelena.O

> Npr. kad se K rodila (isti datum kao tvoja cura), mm nije dobio dar za dijete za tu godinu jer oni to tumace da mora biti rodjena do sv.nikole a ne kako pise u kolektivnom u tekucoj godini.


naša je firma dd, i isplaćuje dar za svu djecu koja su rođena do nove godine.

----------


## spajalica

državne:

 		tijelima državne uprave, 		pravosudnim tijelima, 		kaznenim tijelima, 		stručnoj službi Hrvatskoga sabora, 		Ureda predsjednika Republike Hrvatske, 		stručnim službama i uredima Vlade Republike Hrvatske, 		stručnoj službi Ustavnog suda Republike Hrvatske, 		stručnoj službi pučkog pravobranitelja, 		stručnoj službi pravobranitelja za djecu, 		stručnoj službi pravobranitelja za ravnopravnost spolova, 		stručnoj službi pravobranitelja za osobe s invaliditetom, 		stručnoj službi Državnog izbornog povjerenstva, 		Državnom uredu za reviziju, 		drugim državnim tijelima koja se osnivaju za obavljanje državne službe.

javne:
Javne službe su javne ustanove i druge pravne osobe kojima se sredstva  za plaće osiguravaju u državnom proračunu (npr. skolstvo,visokoobrazovanje i znanost), Hrvatski zavod za mirovinsko  osiguranje, Hrvatski zavod za zapošljavanje, Hrvatski zavod za  zdravstveno osiguranje i javne ustanove kojima se sredstva za plaće  osiguravaju iz sredstava Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje.

----------


## jurisnik

> naša je firma dd, i isplaćuje dar za svu djecu koja su rođena do nove godine.


i moja isplacuje ali njegova ne. a trebalo bi biti isto. 
ista stvar se razlicito tumaci.

----------


## mishekica

> javne:
> Javne službe su javne ustanove i druge pravne osobe kojima se sredstva  za plaće osiguravaju u državnom proračunu (npr. skolstvo,visokoobrazovanje i znanost), Hrvatski zavod za mirovinsko  osiguranje, Hrvatski zavod za zapošljavanje, Hrvatski zavod za  zdravstveno osiguranje i javne ustanove kojima se sredstva za plaće  osiguravaju iz sredstava Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje.


Hvala na popisu.  :Smile: 
Znači li to da se na JAVNE službe ne odnosi ovaj gore navedeni zakon?

----------


## spajalica

za javne:
Članak 63.
1. Zaposlenik ima pravo na pomoć u slučaju:
– bolovanja dužeg od 90 dana – jednom godišnje u visini jedne proračunske osnovice;
– nastanka teške invalidnosti zaposlenika, malodobne djece ili supružnika zaposlenika – u visini jedne proračunske osnovice;
– rođenja djeteta u visini 50% jedne proračunske osnovice.
2. Nastanak invalidnosti zaposlenika i supružnika utvrđuje se dostavom pravomoćnog rješenja o općoj ili profesionalnoj nesposobnosti za rad.
3. Nastanak invalidnosti malodobnog djeteta utvrđuje se pravomoćnim rješenjem o invalidnosti nadležne službe socijalne skrbi.
4. Radi pokrića troškova liječenja, odnosno pokrića troškova prilikom nabave medicinskih pomagala, odnosno lijekova, koja su prema preporuci nadležnog liječnika specijaliste po pravilima medicinske struke prijeko potrebiti i nenadomjestivi za zaposlenika, dijete ili supružnika, a troškovi nisu odobreni od strane Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje temeljem obveznog i dopunskog zdravstvenog osiguranja, zaposleniku se nadoknađuje trošak u visini plaćenog iznosa, a najviše do iznosa jedne proračunske osnovice, jednom godišnje

----------


## mishekica

Prije nego napravim atak na svoju firmu, molim vas potvrdu  :Grin:  Taj kolektivni je aktualan?  :Saint:

----------


## spajalica

je, potpisan je od vecine sindikata za javne sluzbe i vrijedi i za one koje nisu potpisale.
Temeljni  kolektivni ugovor (zaključen 12. prosinca 2012. godine; Sindikat  znanosti nije supotpisnik, ali institutom proširene primjene TKU vrijedi  za sve zaposlene u javnim službama)

----------


## mishekica

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Kontaktirala sam svoje na poslu radi ovoga. Ne biste vjerovali na kakvu sam reakciju naišla. Kao da tražim da plate iz svog džepa i otkinu svojoj djeci od usta.  :Rolling Eyes:  Da čovjek ne povjeruje!!!

----------


## josipal

znaci da djeca rodjena prosle godine nemaju na to pravo; no da li je takvo sto postojalo u starom kolektivnom?

----------


## spajalica

Nije, bar ne u onom koji tebe zanima

----------


## josipal

mi uvijek sve fulamo  :Sad:

----------


## spajalica

:Sad:

----------


## crnka84

Ja sam na komplikacijama od 01.02.2013., termin mi je 23.09.2013, koliko kužim na mene se odnosi i prva ( bolovanje duže od 90 dana ) i treća točka ( nakon poroda 50% )?

Kako da ostvarim pravo na prvu točku? Kome se trebam obratiti?

----------


## Bubica

ja sam za bolovanje iz nekog drugog razloga pisala zamolbusvom upravitelju koji je onda dao nalog za isplatu

----------


## spajalica

meni su sami isplatiti, jer tad nisam ni znala da to postoji.

za rodjenje djeteta nisam dobila, jer tad toga nije bilo u kolektivnom.

----------


## crnka84

Onda bih ja to trebala vidjeti sa računovođom u školi ili možda sindikalnim povjerenikom?

----------


## Blekonja

evo novosti i kod mene, jutros predala na socijalno doznake i zvalo me sa posla (ne bi da ja nisam reagirala grrrrr)  :Evil or Very Mad: 
 da donesem tu doznaku do sutra, jer oni do 3-ćeg u mjesecu obračunavaju 
i dobit ću lovu iz ove prve točke, ipak

*Službenik i namještenik ima pravo na pomoć u slučaju:*
– bolovanja dužeg od 90 dana – jednom godišnje u visini jedne proračunske osnovice, 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## spajalica

> Onda bih ja to trebala vidjeti sa računovođom u školi ili možda sindikalnim povjerenikom?


kod mene je to radilo racunovodstvo

----------


## crnka84

> evo novosti i kod mene, jutros predala na socijalno doznake i zvalo me sa posla (ne bi da ja nisam reagirala grrrrr) 
>  da donesem tu doznaku do sutra, jer oni do 3-ćeg u mjesecu obračunavaju 
> i dobit ću lovu iz ove prve točke, ipak
> 
> *Službenik i namještenik ima pravo na pomoć u slučaju:*
> – bolovanja dužeg od 90 dana – jednom godišnje u visini jedne proračunske osnovice,


A jesi trebala kakve dokumente da bi ti odobrili ovu prvu točku?

----------


## crnka84

> Kontaktirala sam svoje na poslu radi ovoga. Ne biste vjerovali na kakvu sam reakciju naišla. Kao da tražim da plate iz svog džepa i otkinu svojoj djeci od usta.  Da čovjek ne povjeruje!!!


Nešta si milslim da me slično čeka... :/

----------


## Jole&Titi

Radim u jednom d.d. U kojem drzava ima dosta velik postotak dionica. Malo sam citao kolektivni ugovor i saznao da imam pravo na 3200kn od firme,500 kn od svakog sindikata(u dva sam uclanjen). Puno toga nam presucuju i bitno je informirati se. Od grada imamo 2000kn i od HZZO 2300kn

----------


## crnka84

Zvala sam, uglavnom poslat će zahtjev i idući mjesec bi trebala biti uplata  :Smile:

----------


## princessmo

evo da se onda i ovdje javim... :Very Happy: stvarno sam se iznenadila kad mi je jutros stigao dopis od poslodavca da imam pravo  na tu naknadu obzirom da sam na bolovanju duže od 90 dana. Radim u javnom sektoru (u jednoj školi). Nisam imala  pojma da to uopće postoji! U dopisu piše da se odobrava isplata te jednokratne pomoći i da će se uputiti zahtjev Ministarstvu radi isplate. Zanima me podnosim li ja taj zahtjev ili me oni samo obavještavaju? Svakako ću idući tjedan do poslodavca, ali me zanima ima li netko iskustvo s tim?

----------


## crnka84

Ja koliko sam skužila računovodstvo šalje zahtjev prema ministarstvu. Pitala sam jutros da li ja što trebam donijeti, ona mi je rekla da ima moje doznake i ne treba ništa  :Smile:

----------


## princessmo

hvala, muž će danas odnijeti doznake, pa ću mu reći da pita. kako sam se iznenadila!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lukab

ja sam to naknadu za bolovanje preko 90 dana dobila i u prosloj trudnoci i to dva puta - jednom za 2009.g. a drugi put za 2010.g.  :Smile: 
tako da to nije neka novost...

----------


## princessmo

ja sam za vrijeme prve trudnoće bila zaposlena u privatnom sektoru, zato mi je ovo veliko iznenađenje (nakon 2 godine u javnom sektoru još uvijek se čudim nekim beneficijama  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Tattoo

Nije istina da je ovo novost. Ja sam rodila 2010. i uredno dobila ovih 50% (i MM također jer smo oboje u državnoj službi). Samo je fora da se mora tražiti, tj. kod nas treba napisati zahtjev. ja, naime nisam imala pojma da mogu dobiti za komplikacije i nisam ni tražila, pa ni dobila. A za ovu pomoć, mislim da mi zvoni negdje da je trebalo predati do prve godine života djeteta, ali nisam ziher.

----------


## Blekonja

> Nije istina da je ovo novost. Ja sam rodila 2010. i uredno dobila ovih 50% (i MM također jer smo oboje u državnoj službi). *Samo je fora da se mora tražiti*, tj. kod nas treba napisati zahtjev. ja, naime nisam imala pojma da mogu dobiti za komplikacije i nisam ni tražila, pa ni dobila. A za ovu pomoć, mislim da mi zvoni negdje da je trebalo predati do prve godine života djeteta, ali nisam ziher.



pa to mi i nije neka fora, a i ne znam zašto bi ja morala znati baš svaku stavku iz kolektivnog ugovora da ne bi slučajno bila zakinuta,
a to što nisi dobila (jer nisi tražila)  :Sad:   je po meni tužno i žalosno 
pa nije to nešto što bi ti oni dali jer te "ludo vole i obožavaju"
već nešto što ti pripada i tvoje je pravo po kolek. ugovoru!

----------


## Bubica

ja i dalje ne kuzim - ako je beba stara 10 mj a roditelj radi u javnoj sluzbi - ima li pravo na tu naknadu ili ne?

----------


## spajalica

ne, jer tad je bio na snazi stari kolektivni za javne koji nije to imao.

----------


## mishekica

> Nije istina da je ovo novost. Ja sam rodila 2010. i uredno dobila ovih 50% (i MM također jer smo oboje u državnoj službi).


Zanimljivo. Mene je moja draga kolegica iz računovodstva strahovito "oprala"  da šta se ja pjenim što još nisam dobila taj novac... to je novina u ugovoru i oni se još nisu naviknuli na to i nisu još sve stigli detaljno proučiti.  :facepalm:  Kao prvo, čak i da jest novina, taj je ugovor aktualan već više od ČETIRI mjeseca, a oni ga nisu stigli proučiti.  :Rolling Eyes:  Nadalje, oni "skupljaju podatke" o svoj novorođenoj djeci otkad je to stupilo na snagu (dakle, ona ne priznaje da je to i prije postojalo) pa će poslati zajednički zahtjev Ministarstvu. Inače, mi baš nismo ustanova gdje se svaki mjesec rodi novo dijete...  :Rolling Eyes: 
A nakon svega ovoga, atak na mene jer ja uopće nisam predala rodni list pa što onda hoću... Onak, a tko mi je rekao da ga predam??? O rođenju djeteta JESU obavješteni.




> pa to mi i nije neka fora, a i ne znam zašto bi ja morala znati baš svaku stavku iz kolektivnog ugovora da ne bi slučajno bila zakinuta,
> a to što nisi dobila (jer nisi tražila)   je po meni tužno i žalosno 
> pa nije to nešto što bi ti oni dali jer te "ludo vole i obožavaju"
> već nešto što ti pripada i tvoje je pravo po kolek. ugovoru!


Pa upravo to! Ja se usuđujem ovako javno reći da očito netko ne zna ili ne radi svoj posao. Ne znam je li kadrovska, je li računovodstvo, obračun plaća ili čistačica, ali mora se znati čija je to dužnost.  :Coffee:

----------


## spajalica

mishekica to je za jvane novina, za drzavne ne znam, govorim za ovo o 50% osnovice za rodjenje djeteta.
za bolovanje sam i ja dobila jos 2005 godine, kao javna.

----------


## Jole&Titi

> Zanimljivo. Mene je moja draga kolegica iz računovodstva strahovito "oprala"  da šta se ja pjenim što još nisam dobila taj novac... to je novina u ugovoru i oni se još nisu naviknuli na to i nisu još sve stigli detaljno proučiti.  Kao prvo, čak i da jest novina, taj je ugovor aktualan već više od ČETIRI mjeseca, a oni ga nisu stigli proučiti.  Nadalje, oni "skupljaju podatke" o svoj novorođenoj djeci otkad je to stupilo na snagu (dakle, ona ne priznaje da je to i prije postojalo) pa će poslati zajednički zahtjev Ministarstvu. Inače, mi baš nismo ustanova gdje se svaki mjesec rodi novo dijete... 
> A nakon svega ovoga, atak na mene jer ja uopće nisam predala rodni list pa što onda hoću... Onak, a tko mi je rekao da ga predam??? O rođenju djeteta JESU obavješteni.
> 
> 
> 
> Pa upravo to! Ja se usuđujem ovako javno reći da očito netko ne zna ili ne radi svoj posao. Ne znam je li kadrovska, je li računovodstvo, obračun plaća ili čistačica, ali mora se znati čija je to dužnost.


Nazalost kad oni nama trebaju nesto platit onda nitko nezna zakone. Moramo citat kolektivni ugovor i borit se za ono sto nam pripada. Mi imamo dobar sindikat pa kod njih mozemo dobit sve informacije

----------


## Franny

> Nije istina da je ovo novost. Ja sam rodila 2010. i uredno dobila ovih 50%


ček malo, jesi li mislila na 50 % ili na ovu pomoć koju dobiješ nakon 90 dana?
jer ja sam rodila prije 11 mj. i tajnica mi nije ništa rekla da imam na nešto pravo, dok je kolegicu koja je rodial prije 2mj. zamolila da joj da kopiju rodnog lista radi potpore. tak da mislim da se na nas "jadnike" koji smo rodili prije 12. 12. 2012. ovo ne odnosi, iako nam djeca nemaju još godinu dana. voljelabih da sam u krivu...jesam li?  :Razz: 
nemrem nigdje naći stari kolektivni ugovor, koji je važio prije ovog novog, kao da je u zemlju propao, da malo pročačkam. pa ako tko naiđe na link, neka mi ga tu, molim lijepo, zalijepi. hvalim puno  :Kiss: .

----------


## sybylle

S obzirom da nisam nikad bila na bolovanju, a htjel bih izračunati hoću li imati pravo na naknadu za bolovanje od 90 dana ili dulje, zanima me kako računam dane? Brojim samo radne dane bez vikenda i praznika?

----------


## lukab

mislim da je sve skupa 90 dana... vikendi i sve... tako su barem meni racunali...

----------


## Marlucy

> Vrijedi za škole. 
> 
> I ovo za rođenje djeteta se odnosi i na majku i oca. Ja sam rodila u veljači i tih 50% proračunske osnovice smo dobili i ja i mm (škola i znanost). Trebali smo samo u računovodstvo odnijeti kopiju rodnog lista bebe.


znači vrijedi i za škole iako nije posebno napisano u Kolektivnom ugovoru?? Kome treba poslati zahtjev za isplatu?

----------

